# OptiBoard Site Info > Q&A >  Q: What is Thread Rating and How can I do it??

## hcjilson

Q. I think a particular thread is outstanding!
*OR* 
   I think a particular thread is a few cards short       of a full deck.How can I rate this thread to alert others?

A. You will notice at the bottom right of the page where the thread appears there is a pull down menu entitled Rate Thread.*Your vote counts.Don't hesitate to use it !* There has been some discussion of eliminating this feature but its still here and lets give it a chance.I gave this thread 5 stars, if someone gives it one, it will come out to be an average thread....WHICH IT IS NOT ! After all, this is supposed to be fun.....are we having fun yet??

Please note: I'm giving this thread 5 stars to see if we can get this rating thing off the ground :)
Your vote counts also!!

----------


## Sean

Just looked at your post........sorry im a bit late. Here's the five stars.

----------


## Joann Raytar

Hi Harry!

I gave your thread 4 Stars just to mess with your math.

You know, if folks started using the thread ratings it would make chosing the Newsletter Thread of the Month a little easier; sometimes it is tough for us to choose.

----------


## hcjilson

At least the moderators and close personal friends are reading in this forum!:D I just gave this thread 2 stars....one for each of you!
harry

----------


## Sean

Thanks for the star. :bbg: :D :bbg:

----------


## Joann Raytar

Sean,

It's like getting a sticker from the teacher placed on your homework assignment isn't it?

Thanks for the Star Harry! :D

----------


## Sean

Jo,
Maybe i should give him an apple the next time i see him. :bbg:

----------


## Joann Raytar

I think Harry already got the "apple" that he wanted.  He is so addicted to OptiBoard and the web that he might think you mean another computer.

Harry, isn't your new laptop an Apple?

----------


## hcjilson

To be exact, Apple Titanium Powerbook G-4 (400) the 500 was just too much money.Included in the price however was 256 additional RAM and a Firewire CD-RW as a rebate.the UPS tracking # says that it will arrive this afternoon, then it will be off to the races!

----------


## Joann Raytar

Harry,

You're becoming such a "techie!"
:bbg:

----------


## Sean

Jo,
Harry gave me a quick demo of his new G4 just the other day. It's one of the most impressive notebooks that i've seen. Almost makes you want to think about switching your OS. It's exactly what a "techie" needs for doing their homework on the OB.BTW...........I dont think i'll have any extras to throw in with my apple,except for maybe a receipt and the bag it came in. :D

----------


## Jackie L

I just rated this thread (I hope I did it correctly) 5 stars from another Optiboarder who cares.

----------


## Joann Raytar

Jackie L,

You are just being nice with your 5 Star rating.  Either that or you just enjoy us ganging up on Harry.
:D

----------


## hcjilson

Its just that Jackie has impecable taste! If someone had only made he a *Rotarian* instead of a LION...she'd be perfect! :D :D :D ( in good fun Jackie-we can't get into that again!)
hj

----------

